# Gsr/c3



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't know alot about sigs so I thought I would ask here. I was in the market for a C3 so I started looking for holsters for the C3. I checked Highnoon, Tucker, and some others and they had the GSR listed but not the C3. What is the difference between the GSR and the C3? Would the C3 have fit in a GSR holster. I take it the GSR is full size and the C3 is compact. Not sure thats why I thought I would ask. Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The C3 has the same slide profile as a GSR Carry, what Highnoon lists as the GSR 4"

The GSR 5" is a "Government" sized 1911, the GSR Carry is a "Commander" sized 1911, and the C3 is what would be referred to a CCO, having a "Commander sized slide and barrel with an Officers size grip frame.



> Sizes:
> *Government Model (Gov't)*: This generally refers to any 5" 1911 in standard configuration, it has the full 5" barrel with bushing, (although some models do exist with the 5" bushing-less bull barrel) and full frame which will hold with modern magazines 8 rounds of ammunition.
> 
> *Commander model*: The original Commander model has a 4.25" bbl with bushing and full frame, several makers do not use the bushing barrel, but instead have a 4" bull barrel instead with a full frame, for Kimber this is the Pro model, and Springfield refers to it as the Champion.
> ...


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I looked at three holsters, one was The Slide Guard, The Topless, and The Down Under. They have GSR w/rail listed in 4"and5" then they have listed right after that GSR 4" and 5". It took some looking because I missed it at first in all their listings for Sig pistols. So does this mean that the C3 will fit in the GSR 4" holster? If so i'll be back to the LGS this weekend and get the C3. The C3 is $250.00 less than the Aegie Pro and the C3 comes with nite sights and CT laser grips. Thanks I just wanna be sure that the C3 will fit a holster listed for the GSR 4". Thanks again


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

How rude of me, I forgot to thank you for the explination on the differences between the modles. I got very excited and ahead of myself when you asked which holsters were listed for the GSR 4". The C3 is what I reaaly want but the holster was the hang up.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, for all intensive purposes regarding holster selection, the C3 is a 4" GSR.


You're welcome, always happy to help.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thats awsome :smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082. You have saved me alot of money and got me into the gun I really really wanted. Did I happen to help you out any by listing the holster for you that you asked about? have a great one and a Great upcoming holiday.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Man I blew that one :smt076 I waited a day to late. got to the LGS and the C3 was gone :smt076. They can't get anymore either. I did get to hold the new Carry Scorpion and that is pretty sweet as well. Now I just gotta research it a little to make sure about it.


----------

